# pooping in the house



## rockydog (Aug 31, 2008)

I put two new crates in the house because I'm getting a second Maltese in two weeks- do you think my 2 year old could be pooping in the house because he knows something is up?


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Maltese are very smart. He probably suspects something. But my malt is also house trained but still poops in the house every now and then. I have no idea why he does it...except maybe to get my attention B)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Any changes in surroundings can result in a lapse of housetraining. Go back to the basics. Confine your pet if you are not watching. Go out with your pet and reward them for going in the right place. A quick refresher course of a few weeks is usually all it takes. I would anticipate a lapse when you bring the new pup home since your dog is sensitive. Stick to the basics and prevent accidents from happening. Structure/schedules will help both you current dog and new pup make the adjustment.


----------



## rockydog (Aug 31, 2008)

QUOTE (rockydog @ Sep 1 2008, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628357


> I put two new crates in the house because I'm getting a second Maltese in two weeks- do you think my 2 year old could be pooping in the house because he knows something is up?[/B]


thanks so much!


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

QUOTE (rockydog @ Sep 1 2008, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628357


> I put two new crates in the house because I'm getting a second Maltese in two weeks- do you think my 2 year old could be pooping in the house because he knows something is up?[/B]



Yes, I think so. She/he is probably nervous! However, Jacey is housetrained, but always poops in my bathroom! LOL!


----------

